# Software > Wi-Fi progs >  Υπαρχει προγραμμα για passive scan σε Windows?

## kpetrop

Υπαρχει προγραμμα για passive scan σε Windows?

To NetStumbler δεν μας κανει.

----------


## papashark

Γιατί δεν σας (σ)κάνει ? 
 ::

----------


## kpetrop

Γιατι δεν κανει passive scan.  ::

----------


## racer

Δε νομίζω να υπάρχει για windows. Εαν βρείς τίποτα πές μας ::

----------


## Ernest0x

Υπάρχει ένα Wireless Scanner το οποίο αν κοιτάξεις το faq θα δεις ότι έχει δυνατότητα για passive scan. Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες εδώ.
Είναι εμπορικό βέβαια.

----------


## DVD_GR

ωραια συμπτωση φιλε,και εγω προσπαθουσα να το
χρησιμοποιησω εχθες (ας οψεται ο γαιδαρος..........)
αλλα φορτωνε κατι εικονικα πραγματα σα να εκανε
simulate,δεν ξερω τι να πω...
εκανα scan με το linksys και μετα ετρεχα και αυτο
και εβρισκε ενα καρο πραγματα στον αερα και δεν ξερω 
καν αν ηταν αληθινα...

----------


## papashark

To airopeek σας κάνει ?  ::

----------


## john70

> To airopeek σας κάνει ?


Έχει το ελάτωμα ότι δεν πέζει με όλες τις κάρτες  ::

----------


## kpetrop

> To airopeek σας κάνει ?


Δεν το εχω δοκιμασει. Thnx a lot αν και θα προτιμουσα καποιο
πιο freeware  ::

----------


## kpetrop

Το δοκιμασα.

Για να τρεξει το προγραμμα πρεπει να μπουν καποιοι drivers της Agere. Οταν ομως μπουν οι drivers δεν δουλευει
ο (νεος) Client Manager που εγκαθισταται στο μηχανακι. Μου
πεταει "utility newer than driver". Εβαλα τους τελευταιους
drivers απο το site και φυσικα τον manager (sr02-2.3) αλλα και παλι τζιφος. Αυτη τη φορα "driver is newer than utility".

Ερωτησεις
1. Μηπως δοκιμασει κανενας αλλος το airopeek με dell truemobile 1150 PCCARD? Μπορει να μου στειλει τις εκδοσεις
drivers και client manager Που χρησιμοποιει;
2. Υπαρχει κανενας generic client manager? Υποψη οτι δεν μου
ανοιγει ουτε το σχετικο control panel applet για το wireless οποτε
δεν μπορω να διαλεξω προφίλ.

----------


## trendy

NetworkActiv Sniffer
_άκυρο, τώρα συνειδητοποίησα ότι πρόκειται για radio scan, ο τίτλος με ξεγέλασε_

----------


## smitil

αν πας http://www.ekahau.com θα βρεις ενα site survey προγραμμα -commercial, που σου προσφέρει 2 εβδομάδες δωρεάν δοκιμή, έτσι για να κάνεις την δουλειά σου για λίγο.

----------


## smitil

επαναδημοσιεύω από τον wiresounds:

http://www.personaltelco.net/index.cgi/WirelessSniffer 

για ό,τι ζητήσεις

----------


## mpampis8

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.
Είμαι καινούργιος στο forum.Καλώς σας βρήκα λοιπόν.Έχω ένα dlinkg604t και μία (intel wirelless 2200 bg σε φορητό) και ψάχνω και εγώ ένα ανάλογο πρόγραμμα.Δοκίμασα τα netstumler airmagnet και άλλα.Πράγματι ή δεν έπαιζαν με τη κάρτα ή ήθελαν linux.Βρήκατε κάποιο freeware? 

Ευχαριστώ!

----------

